# AMD DC Electric Vehicle Motor FB1-4001A 28.5 HP NIB



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $9.99* (0 Bid)
End Date: Saturday Mar-05-2011 22:29:05 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

